# When to change filter?



## bradleycheuk (Jul 3, 2007)

So how do I know that I should change my pipe filter?


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

bradleycheuk said:


> So how do I know that I should change my pipe filter?


I'm supposed to use a filter?

I'm a newbie and, upon discovering that the corncob that I bought had a paper filter in it, I promptly removed it. I recall frowning at it, like it was a bug, and saying something like, "I'm not doing this for my health"... and then it was gone.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Searchlight said:


> I'm supposed to use a filter?
> 
> I'm a newbie and, upon discovering that the corncob that I bought had a paper filter in it, I promptly removed it. I recall frowning at it, like it was a bug, and saying something like, "I'm not doing this for my health"... and then it was gone.


You have a way with words. Amen.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

bradleycheuk said:


> So how do I know that I should change my pipe filter?


When your mileage starts to drop???

I don't know.

When they look, smell, taste dirty?

*Filters, to god-damned hell with filters! We have no filters. In fact, we don't need filters. I don't have to show you any stinking filters ......*


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Searchlight said:


> I'm a newbie and, upon discovering that the corncob that I bought had a paper filter in it, I promptly removed it. I recall frowning at it, like it was a bug, and saying something like, "I'm not doing this for my health"... and then it was gone.


I had almost exactly the same reaction to the filter in my CC pipe.


----------



## bradleycheuk (Jul 3, 2007)

Hahahahaha, nice thnx for the nice replies I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

it is best to change the filter after each smoke...however some filters you can get 2 or 3 smokes from.


----------



## Cliffhanger (Mar 17, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> it is best to change the filter after each smoke...however some filters you can get 2 or 3 smokes from.


After each smoke?

I think I'll just save myself the hassle and bung a few 20 pount notes in the shredder!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Cliffhanger said:


> After each smoke?
> 
> I think I'll just save myself the hassle and bung a few 20 pount notes in the shredder!


Well, with the Savinelli balsa wood filters they say to use a new one with every smoke. I know that the Dr. Grabow are replaced when the draw is restricted. Maybe the same for Medico as well.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

I like my Dr. Grabow either way. It says on the filter boxes to replace the filter when they are brown or something. Prefer my MMCC's without the filters.


----------

